# Some advice on IPO equipment



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Need a leather collar, 2 inches wide. What do you guys think of this one?

2" Wide ASAT Agitation Collar with Handle-Elite K-9

Is the ASAT material pretty much like leather? Im not crazy about having to buy leather cleaning and what not so just would like some opinions on this. What size length do you guys order for your males? 

Or is this one better?
2" Wide Boston Leather Agitation Collar-Elite K-9

Do I want a handle or no handle? Its for IPO bite work. 

What size/type of fursaver? What size links?

What kind of leash do you guys use for IPO protection? I saw many with leather ones.

ASAT Lead 6 L X 3/4 W-Elite K-9

So is something like that what I would want? I'm going to put in an order but I want to order everything at one time due to the shipping charges so just trying to figure out exactly what I need, and make sure its the right kind.

Any opinions on these?
Elite Working Ball on a Stick-Elite K-9

Thanks


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

gsdlover91 said:


> Need a leather collar, 2 inches wide. What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> 2" Wide ASAT Agitation Collar with Handle-Elite K-9
> 
> ...


 
Out of your choices I would go with the 2" with handle. You may never need the handle but it's nice to have if you do. As far as leather or ASAT (biothane) It's up to you. I like leather some like ASAT. For sizing when it says 20", than usually means adjustable from 16"-20" the 22" would be 18"-22". At least on the agitation collar. The fur saver the number will be max size so measure your dogs neck and head to make sure it will fit. I go with the 4.0mm links if I can. Just my preference. 

Leash- I like braided leather with a ring in the handle for clipping together during off leash portions. I also prefer 4ft over 6ft. That being said I have a leather leash from elite and it's not my favorite out of my leather leashes from other places. 

I would not get the ball on stick. I would rather get a couple ball on ropes with or without T handle. Your preference there. Also medium seems to be the best size I have found for most dogs. Hope this helps and again, these are just MY preferences. You may want to look into a long line. You will need it for tracking and protection.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the informative response 



mycobraracr said:


> Out of your choices I would go with the 2" with handle. You may never need the handle but it's nice to have if you do. As far as leather or ASAT (biothane) It's up to you. I like leather some like ASAT. For sizing when it says 20", than usually means adjustable from 16"-20" the 22" would be 18"-22". At least on the agitation collar. The fur saver the number will be max size so measure your dogs neck and head to make sure it will fit. I go with the 4.0mm links if I can. Just my preference.


Alright, just wasnt sure, I think the handle may come in handy too. So the ASAT is similar to leather, and essentially works the same way...? I think i'm going to order the 26 in collar, hope that is big enough. I cant remember what size he has now, but its just a standard large nylon collar. Thanks, I wasnt sure what size links to go with!.



> Leash- I like braided leather with a ring in the handle for clipping together during off leash portions. I also prefer 4ft over 6ft. That being said I have a leather leash from elite and it's not my favorite out of my leather leashes from other places.


Where do you order your leashes from? 



> I would not get the ball on stick. I would rather get a couple ball on ropes with or without T handle. Your preference there. Also medium seems to be the best size I have found for most dogs. Hope this helps and again, these are just MY preferences. You may want to look into a long line. You will need it for tracking and protection.


He already has the balls on a string with no T-handle, the medium size. But I will pass up on the ball and stick. I already have a 20 foot line, and a fifty foot (training) line. Is the 20 foot one long enough for tracking/protection? I think they were using a 20 foot one yesterday at the club for protection. Thanks for sharing your preferences, I love to hear about what others use, because I am a complete novice to this. I appreciate your help!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Be sure to measure before you order. My females (about 60lbs) use a 16-22" agitation collar and most males I have worked use a 20-24. 

My favorite leashes come from Fullgripgear by Rufflife. I also like their balls on leather instead of rope. Easier on the hands but they do get slippery when slobbered on.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If Nikon wears a flat collar for bitework it's a 1" soft leather collar. He also wears this as just a regular flat collar when we're out on the town. Just a personal preference but I hate massive thick collars with huge handles. His Fursaver was one I got on clearance from EliteK9 for under $10 (I think it's 23", looks like stainless steel). The leash I use in protection was a 20' nylon line from a pet store, probably around $10. It has a bunch of knots in it (they started showing up by accident but now are kind of handy for hanging on). I replaced the original snap with a more heavy duty brass one from any hardware store. You don't have to spend a fortune. The most expensive piece of gear I have is probably his new prong collar, curogan Herm Sprenger from HallmarkK9, was $35. For rewards I use medium Gappay balls, also from Hallmark. My club does group orders, or I have people grab stuff for me from the booth at national events so often we get a discount and/or no shipping.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> Be sure to measure before you order. My females (about 60lbs) use a 16-22" agitation collar and most males I have worked use a 20-24.
> 
> My favorite leashes come from Fullgripgear by Rufflife. I also like their balls on leather instead of rope. Easier on the hands but they do get slippery when slobbered on.


Yeah, I will. Whats the best way to measure a dogs neck? 
I think the nylon collar I bought for him is like 18-24 or something like that. Thanks for the site!



Liesje said:


> If Nikon wears a flat collar for bitework it's a 1" soft leather collar. He also wears this as just a regular flat collar when we're out on the town. Just a personal preference but I hate massive thick collars with huge handles. His Fursaver was one I got on clearance from EliteK9 for under $10 (I think it's 23", looks like stainless steel). The leash I use in protection was a 20' nylon line from a pet store, probably around $10. It has a bunch of knots in it (they started showing up by accident but now are kind of handy for hanging on). I replaced the original snap with a more heavy duty brass one from any hardware store. You don't have to spend a fortune. The most expensive piece of gear I have is probably his new prong collar, curogan Herm Sprenger from HallmarkK9, was $35. For rewards I use medium Gappay balls, also from Hallmark. My club does group orders, or I have people grab stuff for me from the booth at national events so often we get a discount and/or no shipping.


They told me 2in, does it make a difference? I think the 2 in might look a little strange since he has so much fur (he's a LC). I bought a cheapie 20' nylon lead - some used those, others had smaller leather leashes. Is it just preference on which to use? Thanks for the tips Lies, I absolutely would love to avoid spending a fortune!  (and im glad I dont have to) What is the difference between a regular prong and the curogan? Any benefit? (I DO like the look of it) Thanks for your input!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The 2" may be stronger or necessary for a huge dog, but my dog is not that huge and IMO the difference is the quality of the leather, quality of the hardware, and how it is made, not just the width. My 1in collar has done everything with my dog and it's not stretched at all but it's very thick, good quality, soft/supple leather and it's made the same way as a traditional 2" agitation collar (the strap passes through the D-ring, which is *not* how most pet collars are made). Also if my dog is going to be back tied/posted and doing a lot of lunging I tend to use a harness anyway. Nikon wore the 1" leather collar for his PA protection test though, which is *all* alerting/lunging at the end of a line. You can also just use a fursaver attached on a "dead" ring/link if you're worried about the strength of the material.

I'm not real picky on prong collar material, brand, or style. Basically a friend was picking up club order stuff at a national event and this was the collar he got me (I asked for "a GSD sized prong collar"). I also have a pet store brand prong collar that has lasted a long time and has some things I actually like better than the Herm Sprengers.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin isnt huge, IMO. Lol he's 70 pounds. Where did you get your collar from? Im not sure when they are gonna have him start using the harness. But from what i've seen, they aren't doing a ton of lunging at the end of the line. Right now he is lunging a bit at the end of the line, but because they were trying to get him to bark for the tug. 

I think I talked to you about prongs once...I too dont care which brand or style it is. I was using a petsmart one but it had the nylon quick release thing, i didnt like it because it was hard to get on his head. I just bought a Titan brand (cheapie) one with smaller prongs and it works fine. Its stainless steel, and looks/feels exactly like a HS one. If this breaks or anything, I'll probably upgrade to a HS. If not, I'm fine using it lol.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I bought my collar from a breeder, pretty sure at the time it was supplied by redlineK9 or allk9. I generally don't buy stuff unless I'm looking at it in person, or already have looked at it and ask a friend to get me something specific from a vendor.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The 2 inch collars are pretty standard - and very stiff at first....I get them custom made with a tapering end for the buckle and it is much easier to put on as it is just that much less stiff leather....everyone who has them really likes them!

Lee


----------

